# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Të pranosh tradhëtinë apo ti japësh fund martesës?!

## RaPSouL

Tradhtia bashkëshortore, qoftë fizike apo emocionale mund ta dëmtojë shumë lidhjen në çift. Megjithatë, ka njerëz që përshtaten dhe arrijnë ta pranojnë partnerin mashtrues duke mbijetuar dhe rehabilituar sërish marrëdhënien e tyre. Të kuptosh se jeta jote është e lidhur me një burrë apo grua që të ka mashtruar nuk është asnjëherë e lehtë ndaj dhe reagimet shpesh janë të pakontrollueshme. Në këtë kontekst nuk është e lehtë as marrja e vendimeve. Të bësh sikur ska ndodhur asgjë e të vazhdosh të jetosh me hijen e një të treti në mes, apo ti japësh fund martesës, duke zgjedhur divorcin. Të gjithë ekspertët pohojnë se tradhtia nuk mund të ndodhë asnjëherë e pa shoqëruar nga doza dhimbjeje për atë që po ndodh ose që sapo ka ndodhur. Është kjo një dhimbje që spara njihet, që përmendet me zë të ulët por që për ekspertët është realisht ekzistuese. Kur një ngjarje e tillë ndodh mes një çifti, situata bëhet tejet e vështirë dhe e komplikuar për gjithë familjen, e më gjerë. Në rastin konkret, askush nuk mund ti tregojë zonjës se cila është zgjedhja më e mirë për të, pasi situata të tilla janë kaq personale, dhe përjetohen në mënyrë unike, e megjithatë vetë mënyra që ajo ka zgjedhur për ta ndarë dhimbjen e saj me dikë tregon se ajo ende nuk është e pasigurt në vendimin që ka marrë. Tradhtia bashkëshortore është universale në të gjitha vendet dhe kulturat e cila ka ndodhur në të gjitha kohërat. Aventurat romantike dhe seksuale janë pasoja që shkaktohen nga të dy palët, dhe asnjëri nuk mund të përjashtojë ndjesinë e fajit sa kohë që kjo tregon që të dy partnerët nuk kanë ditur të ndihmojnë njëri-tjetrin për të takuar nevojat e tyre. Personat që tradhtojnë nuk mund të kategorizohen si: imoralë, të dobët, egoistë, mëkatarë, të pandjeshëm, të gabuar apo të këqij siç shpesh akuzohen, por ndoshta më shumë si njerëz të cilët kanë nevojë të ndihmohen për të gjetur shkakun e një zgjedhjeje të tillë dhe udhën që të çon drejt një lidhjeje të shëndetshme dhe të stabilizuar.
_Tradhtia mashkullore nuk ekziston_
Për disa psikologë nuk ekziston tradhtia mashkullore, por ekzistojnë tipologji që mbushin nevoja dhe dinamika psikologjike të ndryshme. Ndryshe nga tradhtari serial, viktimë e shabllonit mashkull-gjahtar, është mashkulli që dashurohet me të vërtetë me në grua tjetër, e do të donte ta linte bashkëshorten e tij, por mentaliteti tradicional ja ndalon ta marrë këtë hap. Ky lloj mashkulli beson se e ka për detyrë që të qëndrojë i ngulitur në vendin e tij, ta mbajë këtë rol dhe ti ofrojë familjes mbështetjen ekonomike dhe morale. Dhe si rrjedhojë e gjen veten duke zvarritur me vite një lidhje paralele. Një tip tjetër tradhtari është burri që e do shumë gruan e tij, por është vazhdimisht i trembur nga varësia që ka nga ajo. Disa meshkuj tradhtojnë për tu distancuar nga ajo ndjenjë që mund të kthehet në totalitare, që mund ti bëjë të varur nga gruaja që dashurojnë. Të tjerë më pas tradhtojnë për të provokuar, për të stimuluar një partnere që është shumë e sigurt në lidhjen e saj dhe si rrjedhojë e ka lënë pas dore. Dikush tjetër kërkon jashtë çiftit  ose jashtë martesës, atë shkëndijë seksuale që tek partneri është shuar, asaj i pëlqen kështu atij jo.

_Sinqeriteti, zhgënjimi dhe urrejtja_

Sinqeriteti i tepërt mund të shkaktojë tek partneri ndjenjën e zhgënjimit dhe urrejtjes, por edhe të shkatërrojë lidhjen. Nëse rrëfeheni edhe në detajet më të vogla, mund të lini tek bashkëshorti apo bashkëshortja idenë se aventura nuk ishte vetëm një tundim i rastësishëm, por një histori e vërtetë. Por, nëse jeni zbuluar dhe nuk keni asnjë rrugëzgjidhje tjetër, ekzistojnë ende disa këshilla të mira për të dalë nga situata. Tradhtia mund të gjenerojë dy tipa krejt të ndryshme reagimesh: Zhgënjim dhe urrejtje ndaj partnerit, por edhe ndjenja kënaqësie psikologjike dhe seksuale. Në përgjithësi, të gjithë të tradhtuarit ndjejnë të njëjtën nevojë të pashmangshme për të folur për tradhtinë e pësuar. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre është e bindur se është në dijeni të gjithçkaje, si për të rënduar pozitën e partnerit, por edhe për tu siguruar se ai është ende i denjë për besim. Ata përpiqen që të kuptojnë se çfarë i ka shtyrë partnerët në tundim.

_Dëshira për të rifituar besimin_

Tradhtarët mbeten gjithnjë në pozita mohuese. Disa mendojnë se në këtë mënyrë mund të mbrojnë bashkëshortët apo partnerin nga dhimbja, ndërsa të tjerë nga frika se mund të shkatërrojnë lidhjen e tyre nuk e bëjnë këtë gjë. Sa me insistuese dhe nervoze të jenë pyetjet e bashkëshortit, aq më pak i sinqertë do të tregohet edhe tradhtari. Studimet tregojnë se pothuaj të gjithë tradhtarët që zbulohen, përpiqen që të mos shkatërrojnë lidhjen e tyre të rregullt. Dhe, në 76 për qind të rasteve ia arrijnë këtij qëllimi. Për të rifituar besimin e partnerit do të jetë tepër e vështirë, por megjithatë nuk duhet humbur asnjëherë shpresa. Në radhë të parë duhet braktisur lidhja e fshehtë dhe më pas duhet tu përgjigjeni me diplomaci shumë pyetjeve të partnerit. Duhet pranuar fakti se fjalët tuaja mund të ngjallin dyshime dhe prandaj duhet të sillni prova për ato që thoni, dhe të përsërisni të njëjtat shpjegime disa herë.

_Tradhtia, dëshira për hakmarrje_

Tradhtia krijon në të shumtën e rasteve një traumë emocionale, humbje të besimit në vetvete, përmbysje të vizionit për dashurinë dhe jetën, dhimbje dhe fyerje për veten. Të paktën janë ato persona të tradhtuar që ndjehen fajtore për mungesën e besnikërisë. Në vend të urrejtjes dhe dëshirës për hakmarrje, ata pushtohen nga zhgënjimi dhe dhimbja. Sipas studimeve, vetëm 7 për qind e të intervistuarve tradhtojnë partnerët në shenjë hakmarrjeje. Në momentin që pranohet tradhtia, në 40 për qind të rasteve është vetë shkaktari i saj që tenton të mbledhë copat e lidhjes. Një sjellje e tillë është mjaft e logjikshme, për shkak se pothuaj në të gjitha rastet nuk tradhtohet partneri për ta zëvendësuar, por për kënaqësinë e të resë. Në 76 për qind të rasteve, marrëdhëniet në çift mbijetojnë edhe pas zbulimit të tradhtisë. Partneri pranon zhgënjimin me frikën se ndarja do të kishte pasoja më të rënda se një aventurë e shkurtër.

----------


## Glamorous

*Ne baze te studimeve disa te bera nga nje grup psikologesh thuhet:
se ne nje pjese te madhe ciftesh pas vitit te 3 te marteses ajo dashuria e flakte qe ishte ne fillimet e para te ciftit vjen e ftohet disi. dhe thuhet se ne keto raste tradhetia eshte mire per ciftin.
Tani keshtu thone ata, se une them qe ate qe kam une timin sdua ta ndaj me njeri .

Sui*

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Me mir ti japesh fund martesës se sa te pranosh nje tradhti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Auroraa

> Rapsoul, në këtë forum duhet të hapësh tema diskutimi e jo thjesht kopjo në internet e boto në forum.




edhe une mendoj ashtu..


Jo tradhetia nuk falet -- duhet ti japesh fund marteses.  Kur njeriu tradheotn ... shkaterron cdo gje
.. dmth edhe ate martese shkaterron 


Nuk do e kisha falur kurr

----------


## kleo_al

Meqe lidhi tradhetija athere kot sa vazhdon me tutje se pastaj do behet rruge si nga njeri si nga tjetri.Problemi qendron po kur ke femije sepse athere nuk do jet vetem ti dhe ajo por dhe femija ne mes.Kjo eshte pak sa e veshtire sepse do ndikonte drejt per se drejti te femija.

----------


## Bejbi

Rapsoul te gjithe kane hapur tema te tilla duke kopjuar nga faqe te ndryshme interneti
nuk eshte se ti ke thene e shkruar nga une por te lumte qe ke studiuar dicka ne internet
per mendimin tim tradhetia nuk falet kurreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
i lumte atij qe di te fale,ai qe fal eshte i pranuar ne mbreterine e ZOTIT-sic thote dhe krishti
pra per mua eshte i nderuar ai qe di te fale

----------


## Morning star

Mund edhe te falesh, por duhet te shohesh me vone se si do ece!!!

Se ajo mendon se nese ti e fale kesaj radhe, nuk te kushton gje ta falesh edhe radhen tjeter.. po kjo eshte e gabuar, te vjen te kapesh nje shkop bejzbolli edhe tja hapesh kafken  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

> Rapsoul te gjithe kane hapur tema te tilla duke kopjuar nga faqe te ndryshme interneti
> nuk eshte se ti ke thene e shkruar nga une por te lumte qe ke studiuar dicka ne internet
> per mendimin tim tradhetia nuk falet kurreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> i lumte atij qe di te fale,ai qe fal eshte i pranuar ne mbreterine e ZOTIT-sic thote dhe krishti
> pra per mua eshte i nderuar ai qe di te fale




mire qe thote zoti kshu !!! po zoti thote edhe kete gje !!! qe mos bej tradheti bashkeshortore !!! ky eshte urdher nuk eshte ne  deshiren e secilit prej nesh !!!

----------


## bebushja

Ndonjer per hater te familjes ,femijes dhe interesave te tjera(ndarja e pasurise ,prishja e karieres) dhe falet...............

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Rapsoul te gjithe kane hapur tema te tilla duke kopjuar nga faqe te ndryshme interneti
> nuk eshte se ti ke thene e shkruar nga une por te lumte qe ke studiuar dicka ne internet
> per mendimin tim tradhetia nuk falet kurreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> i lumte atij qe di te fale,ai qe fal eshte i pranuar ne mbreterine e ZOTIT-sic thote dhe krishti
> pra per mua eshte i nderuar ai qe di te fale


*Po ndonjeher i lumt atij qe din te fale,po ne qoft se te tradhton bashkshortja mendoj se nuk i falet kurri,ndoshta edhe mundet te jesh i rrethuar nga deshira dhe dashuria per te ndejt bashk me te po perseri ajo tradhti nuk falet,ne qoft se ti nuk e tradhton pse tet tradhtoje ajo ty,apo ai ty.

Tradhtia nuk falet.*

----------


## Bl3ri

Ka zgjidhje per gjitha , ska pse njeriu te caj koken kot

----------


## albunkers

fal njeriu kur s'ka rruge tjeter se ndryshe nuk fal po hajt mos bajme gjoja tesh...
askush nuk don em nda me tjeret ate qe ka per vete, por nese ska ku shkon thot po e fali...

----------


## jesu

> Rapsoul te gjithe kane hapur tema te tilla duke kopjuar nga faqe te ndryshme interneti
> nuk eshte se ti ke thene e shkruar nga une por te lumte qe ke studiuar dicka ne internet
> per mendimin tim tradhetia nuk falet kurreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> i lumte atij qe di te fale,ai qe fal eshte i pranuar ne mbreterine e ZOTIT-sic thote dhe krishti
> pra per mua eshte i nderuar ai qe di te fale


Po une personalisht do e falja tradhetine. Do e pershendesja dhe do ti uroja rruge te mbare ne vazhdim te jetes.  
Pse lodheni edhe falje qe te jemi te pranueshem ne mbreterine e Zotit por dhe largohemi(ndahemi)prej bashkeshortit per mos e lejuar te na shkaktoj dhimbje tjeter [me nje gure vriten dy zoq eshte nje fjale e popullit  :ngerdheshje:   ]

----------


## driniluka

Me mir ti japesh fund nje martese se sa ti japesh fun vetes. duke ren ne depresion stres e ku ta di un.

----------


## FREUD

Perse ndodh tradhetia  bashkeshortore?? 
 Kush tradhetojne me shume meshkujt apo femrat?
 Eshte nje e vertete e njohur per te gjithe qe, qysh nga periudha e monogamise e deri me sot ne kohet moderne ,kur presupozohet se martesa ndertohet mbi bazen e dashurise ,zgjedhjes se lire dhe pelqimit reciprok,jeta ne cift eshte bashkeshoqeruar me tradhetine ose "jeten paralele" 
Moralistet kete fakt e kane quajtur "imoralitet" ndersa Eterit e  Shenjte "mekat"
Po ju si mendoni miq te dashur? Mos ndoshta martesa eshte "nje e keqe e domosdoshme" dhe njeriu me pafundesi deshirash gjendet i limituar brenda saj?/
Apo ndoshta "molla e ndalume" te tundon dhe shijon me shume??
Apo ndoshta??/
Apo ndoshta??

Mund te kete shume arsye qe arsyeja nuk i kupton...

----------


## Auroraa

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


*kjo martesa eshte nje burg ku njerezit futen me deshire.* 


Mendoj qe kur njeriu martohet nuk duhet te tradhetoj por edhe kur eshte ne lidhje. Mendoj qe nese nuk e pelqen me partnerin duhet me qene i sinqert edhe ti thote , e jo te luaj me ndjenjat e askujt. 

Kush nuk eshte i sigurt per martese nuk duhet te vendos dhe te martohet, duhet te mendoj per kete mire. me mire heret se sa kur behet vone pastaj mi vujt pasojat. 

Si kuptoj ata nerez qe martohen pa dashuruar ate njeri qe e marton. Ne Kosove fatkeqesisht po ndodh shpesh ... femrat po bejne keshtu. Por zakonisht kjo po perfundon me ndarje. Sepse dmth jane marr vendime te shpejta pa menduar dhe e gjthe kjo normalisht eshte e destinuar te deshtoj...

QAQ.

Tung nga une..

----------


## Auroraa

> Kush tradhetojne me shume meshkujt apo femrat?



Po te shikohet  realisht me shume kane mundesi femrat te tradhetojne se meshkujt ...sepse femrat kane shume shanca per ta bere kete gje. Ku do qe shkon ke meshkuj qe te ngacmojne. Se di statistikisht kush tradheton me shume lol. Kjo puna e tradhetise eshte shume e lehte kur  ke deshire e bene , veq mos te te shkoj mendja e andej lol se behet pastaj. 

Une jam kunder tradhetise ... Dhe i urrej njerezit qe tradhetojne.


tung edhe njehere .

M.

----------


## FREUD

Citim "Une jam kunder tradhetise ... Dhe i urrej njerezit qe tradhetojne"
.
Persh. Meritaaa.Flm per komentet.
Po femrat a nuk shkojne me meshkuj apo e keni fjalen per meshkuj singel?

Po perse duhet ti urrejme ose ti simpatizojme?? A nuk do ishte mire qe gjyqi te behej ne qiell??

----------


## Auroraa

> Citim "Une jam kunder tradhetise ... Dhe i urrej njerezit qe tradhetojne"
> .
> Persh. Meritaaa.Flm per komentet.
> Po femrat a nuk shkojne me meshkuj apo e keni fjalen per meshkuj singel?
> 
> Po perse duhet ti urrejme ose ti simpatizojme?? A nuk do ishte mire qe gjyqi te behej ne qiell??




le te behet gjyqi ne qiell por te vjen inati dhe nuk duron dot...

----------


## ABSOLUTE

O Freud, po pse ben ksi pyetje ti, a je S. Freud o jo?!, ti e din me se miri...
dhe kto nocionet tradheti, jan aq konvenca religjioze, (blla blla blla) sa qe na kane shkaterru, 
po edhe vet papa, ne koft, se ne mednje ka tardhetuar e ka thyer moralin e tij! haha
EDhe njerezit, qe thojne ose mundohen te duken, te moralshem pikerisht tradhetojne...
Dhe ne fund, nese ka asi krojese njerezore, qe nuk tradheton, ai do te tradhetoj ne enderrat e tij. kjo eshte e sigurt dhe ti e din, FREUD..., do t'i pllotesohet deshira per tradheti..

kaloni ashtu cool

----------

